# Bread Machine Manual



## fsuscotsman (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know if this is the right place or not, but I'm at a total loss. I've moved into my new home and I can't find my manual for my bread machine. I've not used it in a few years, but now I have real time again and I want to get back in to all the things I missed. The machine is a Welbilt ABM4100T. If anyone has a manual that they could copy for me just let me know and I'll gladly pay for copying and postage. 

I just found this website today!!!


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 22, 2006)

fsuscotsman, I don't have a manual, but maybe you can check out the website of the manufacturer for one.  or get their phone # off their website and give 'em a ring at the customer service department.  i hope something works out for you.
jessicacarr


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 22, 2006)

i am new here too, i found it on 8/21/06 and have been browsing it for a while and the people seem to be really nice, informative and helpful. 
jessicacarr


----------



## fsuscotsman (Aug 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, Welbilt is out of business. I was hoping someone was still using this machine. Sigh.......


----------



## JMediger (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you looking for recipes or an actual "how to"? If you are looking for just recipes, we can probably help you out with what we might collectively have. For starters ... do you have a 1 lb. or 2 lb. loaf pan? Also, does it sit like a traditional loaf (horizontal) with 2 blades or is it vertical with one blade?


----------

